# [Aporte] Truco para hacer funcionar estos motores como motores de AC



## anajesusa (Nov 4, 2014)

Hola, un truco para hacer funcionar estos motores como simples motores de *AC*




Saludos


----------



## Dario (Nov 4, 2014)

Exelente aporte profe, esos motores de impresora se ven muy bien, como para hacer la mini cnc ¿no te parece?
saludosss


----------



## anajesusa (Nov 4, 2014)

Hola Darío, para la cnc no debes controlar los pasos con precisión? me parece que en ese caso debería usarse la placa driver.
Abrazo


----------



## analogico (Nov 4, 2014)

anajesusa dijo:


> Hola, un truco para hacer funcionar estos motores como simples motores de DC



tengo algunas dudas
por que dice motor dc si usas AC
el capacitor electrolitico por que no explota
porque 12 V, esos motores no son de 35V
gira lento pero tiene fuerza?
se puede hacer girar mas rapido con fuerza
por que youtube y no un diagrama en dibujo

de antemano gracias
por las respuestas


----------



## Dario (Nov 4, 2014)

anajesusa dijo:


> Hola Darío, para la cnc no debes controlar los pasos con precisión? me parece que en ese caso debería usarse la placa driver.
> Abrazo


Claro que debe usarse una controladora para una cnc, me refiero a los motores, no a la manera de hacerlos funcionar que estas implementando ... digo que esos motores estan muy buenos para ser usados en una cnc  jeje... un gran saludo


----------



## anajesusa (Nov 4, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> tengo algunas dudas
> por que dice motor dc si usas AC
> el capacitor electrolitico por que no explota
> porque 12 V, esos motores no son de 35V
> ...



Me refiero a que un motor de este tipo requiere de un driver y no es simple como un motor de DC para hacerlo funcionar, al motor de corriente directa lo conectas a la batería y listo, los pap no, el método permite usar el motor sin placa como un motor de dc a eso me refería no a que funciona con DC.*(creo que el moderador tampoco entendió mi razonamiento, porque lo cambió por AC)*

El capacitor electrolítico es de 25 v de aislación, el motor funciona con 12v es verdad que puede que el electrolítico no dure mucho, pero uniendo 2 electrolíticos de 2000 MF por sus positivos tendrás un capacitor bipolar y ganaras en durabilidad y ademas por lo que pude apreciar en fuerza, el torque del motor es mucho mejor con el capacitor bipolar.

Hice varias pruebas variando capacidad pero me temo que la velocidad es siempre la misma, seguramente alguien tendrá alguna fuente donde pueda variar los hz de la misma y tal vez asi varíe la velocidad, aunque no lo se.

Uso dos métodos para difundir mis experimentos y pruebas, un blog que tiene ya cerca de 10 años y últimamente youtube también, porque al parecer la audiencia se inclina  mas por ver que  por leer, por eso he roto algún prejuicio que tenía de grabar videos y los hago narrados,  no estoy seguro si a la moderación le guste demasiado este método de poner los videos en el foro, hasta el momento no me han dicho nada por eso lo sigo haciendo, soy docente y busco la altenativa mas  apropiada para enseñar. Si querés dibujos en el correr de la semana en el blog vas a encontrar dibujos y fotos sobre este tema, estoy terminando de preparar la entrada.
Saludos.
P,D Darío estoy guardando los motores para eso, no te descuelgues con una controladora muy compleja ja ja, soy bastante tronco en electrónica


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2014)

anajesusa dijo:


> . . .  no estoy seguro si a la moderación le guste demasiado este método de poner los videos en el foro, hasta el momento no me han dicho nada por eso lo sigo haciendo,


Momentáneamente el Foro no posee la capacidad de albergar videos, así que Youtube no solo es la mejor alternativa, también es la única.

Si armaste un dispositivo para permitir que el motor trabaje con una tensión *alterna*, creo que lo lógico es que el comentario diga:_* "un truco para hacer funcionar estos motores como simples motores de AC"*_


----------



## anajesusa (Nov 4, 2014)

Ok, si así genera menos confusión que así sea. Saludos Fogo


----------



## Dario (Nov 4, 2014)

anajesusa dijo:


> P,D Darío estoy guardando los motores para eso, no te descuelgues con una controladora muy compleja ja ja, soy bastante tronco en electrónica



jajaja... es muy simple el driver del que dispongo, solo utiliza un contador, un decodifcador binaro a decimal y unas puertas or jeje... en estos momentos estoy diseñando la interface para conectar los drivers de motor a la pc y asi hacer funcionar la maquinita con mach3 jeje... lo unico que como mach3 no tiene control de enable, tengo que hacerlo mediante un pic y eso es lo unico mas complejo que tendra la maqunita, pero una vez terminado, eso no sera problema para quien quiera armarla , porque ya me habre quemado las cejas yo para que todo quede servido  jejeje...


----------



## Yetrox (Nov 4, 2014)

anajesusa dijo:


> Hola, un truco para hacer funcionar estos motores como simples motores de *AC*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfUxhWImeN0
> Saludos





@anajesusa Que buen aporte de por si también si lo había visto en un video hace años, pero no lo llegue a poner en practica






El que si puse en practica fue este a continuación y funciona muy bien, ya que usa un motor PAP como controlador y un par de transistores como Driver, se los recomiendo.

Como el mismo archivo lo dice, el mejor controlador y generador de pulsos es un mismo PAP, espero que les sea de utilidad para cualquier aplicación o banco de pruebas.

http://www.electronicasi.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/taller-23-3.pdf


----------



## anajesusa (Nov 4, 2014)

Yetrox dijo:


> @anajesusa Que buen aporte de por si también si lo había visto en un video hace años, pero no lo llegue a poner en practica
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pcTFwUtv4Q
> 
> ...



Yo tomé la idea de acá http://www.wzmicro.com/1compdrv.htm


----------

